# Is it alright to brandish your Kindle at the bookstore?



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I never leave home without my trusted Kindle, but have never taken it out of my purse at the bookstore for fear that if I do it would anger the staff since my purchase would be from Amazon instead of their bookstore. What exactly is the proper etiquette in this case? Would it be alright to take it out or would it be rude to do so? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say not rude if:

1. You're pulling it out to cost compare a book, it may lead to a sale for them (book not available in Kindle format, or their sale price is lower then the Amazon store, or you're looking for reviews). 
2. You're reading in the coffee shop.  
3. You're there for an author reading or book group.

Rude would be:

1. Walking around the store reading and knocking into people.
2. Pulling it out and waving it around going "GO TO AMAZON PEOPLE!  THE KINDLE IS THE WAY AND THE LIGHT!" 
3. Standing by the checkout line asking people if they would like a demonstration and showing them the books they are holding would cost $30 less at the Kindle Store.
4. Telling a salesperson their job is going to disappear when Kindles take over the world.
5. Rubbing your kindle all over your body and sighing "oh, hugh".  

Lara Amber


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Those are rude? guess I'll have to change the way I act in the book stores. When were you in the Little Rock stores to see me?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

intinst said:


> Those are rude? guess I'll have to change the way I act in the book stores. When were you in the Little Rock stores to see me?


You were sighing "oh, hugh" Leslie have a little competition?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I could never compete with Leslie in that area.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the superior, smug feeling I get using my Kindle at the bookstore.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I never had a problem carrying a book purchased in a different bookstore along with me while I was shopping for new books.

In fact, I would often purchase book(s) from Walden's and then carry the bag showing the Walden's trademark into the Barnes & Noble store to buy more books there.

I don't see why the Kindle should be any different.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You were sighing "oh, hugh" Leslie have a little competition?


I want to know how she got her hands on my Kindle!


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

1.)  I wouldn't hesitate to brandish my Kindle in a bookstore.

2.)  Lara Amber, you crack me up!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Lara Amber...too funny.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

How about turning the tables on an over zealous sales person trying, repeatedly, to get me to sign up for their discount membership? I just told her I don't shop there for books often since I now have a Kindle and get the same books, cheaper, at home, instantly. She had no idea what it was so I showed it to her and told her to check it out at Amazon! I really wouldn't have but she kept pushing the membership.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't go to B&M bookstores anymore, unless it's a really good used bookstore.

But to answer the OP I wouldn't take my kindle out in a bookstore if I were to frequent one, but that is just me.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Forster said:


> I wouldn't take my kindle out in a bookstore if I were to frequent one, but that is just me.


We don't want them to know we've crossed over to the dark side! 

As for my answer I think it would be fun to take the kindle out at a Barnes and Nobles type store- but I wouldn't do so in a small bookstore/used one. Rubbing it in a small stores face is just plain mean- especially when they deal with competition from B&N type stores......but I would OH SOOOOOO rub it in B&N's face........though I'm not sure why this appeals to me so much as I do shop at B&N  Gonna go ponder my conscious mind now........


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very funny Lara -

I have no qualms about taking my kindle out of my bag in a bookstore - especially if it is a large chain, now a local bookseller, probably not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

About 6 months ago I was at a Craft fair and there was an indie author there selling his book.  I had my with me and I asked him if his books were available for it.  He said yes though he'd never seen one.  I showed him mine and and downloaded a copy of one of his books right then and there. . . .he thought that was pretty cool. 

Ann


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I have no qualms about taking my kindle out of my bag in a bookstore - especially if it is a large chain, now a local bookseller, probably not.


I think most employees at chain bookstores could care less if you brandish your Kindle around the store. Just like most of the 15 year old ushers at your local multiplex, don't care if you "sneak" in outside snacks to eat while watching the newest movie release. However the bookstore owner and movie theater owner *do* care -- so just don't brandish your Kindle or you outside snacks in front of them, for etiquette's sake only.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, that is a great story.  How exciting to be able to show the author his work dl'd onto your K right in front of him.  Great marketing.  

Also, I want to say I agree with the others who have made the distinction of a small local bookstore vs. a chain.  I also would not take my K out in a small store.  I would feel rude.

deb


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Laura Amber, too funny!  I admit to wanting to wave my Kindle around and show everyone.  I stopped by the local B&N the first week I got Shea to see what new books might interest me, sat down to have coffee @ the Starbucks bar, whipped out my Kindle as proud as could be and wanted to tell EVERYONE within earshot; you need to check this out!  LOL.  Of course I did not, but drank my coffee and read my Kindle and was quite content.


Juanita


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> As for my answer I think it would be fun to take the kindle out at a Barnes and Nobles type store- but I wouldn't do so in a small bookstore/used one. Rubbing it in a small stores face is just plain mean- especially when they deal with competition from B&N type stores......but I would OH SOOOOOO rub it in B&N's face........though I'm not sure why this appeals to me so much as I do shop at B&N  Gonna go ponder my conscious mind now........


Absolutely right Pom... speaking as a former small bookstore owner.... the big chains were annoying enough, and we were struggling, and a smug-looking Kindle-owner would have been met with somewhat forced smiles. On the other hand, if a Kindle-owner is clearly excited about paper books too (and maybe even buys some), then it would be fine. Really depends on attitude.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I appreciate everyone's input about Kindles and bookstores. I normally go to the larger bookstore chains and really have not had a run in with anyone else with a Kindle so I figured, who better to ask than those that share the same passion for the Kindle as I do. You guys are the best. Thanks again.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I would say not rude if:
> 
> Rude would be:
> 
> 3. Standing by the checkout line asking people if they would like a demonstration and showing them the books they are holding would cost $30 less at the Kindle Store.


You mean I have to stop doing this. I have a regular routine = 9am - 11am at Borders; 1pm - 3pm at Barnes & Noble

Steve


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I take mine to the bookstore and read in the cafe and will check to see if the Kindle store has a book that I may have seen there. But, I still buy DTB, I buy movies, cds and munchies at the cafe, so I don't feel too guilty. I give my local Borders a lot of business still.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I would say not rude if:
> 
> 1. You're pulling it out to cost compare a book, it may lead to a sale for them (book not available in Kindle format, or their sale price is lower then the Amazon store, or you're looking for reviews).
> 2. You're reading in the coffee shop.
> ...


ROFL!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem reading it in the Cafe, but would not break it out to compare books in the store itself.

Actually a moot point, though, since I never buy DTBs any more and no longer frequent B&M book stores...  

And while you gals might get away with "Rubbing your kindle all over your body and sighing "oh, hugh"." (heck, you might even draw a crowd), they would likely throw me in the hoosegow for a male version of that activity.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in Borders in December...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MikeD said:


> I wouldn't have a problem reading it in the Cafe, but would not break it out to compare books in the store itself.
> 
> Actually a moot point, though, since I never buy DTBs any more and no longer frequent B&M book stores...
> 
> And while you gals might get away with "Rubbing your kindle all over your body and sighing "oh, hugh"." (heck, you might even draw a crowd), they would likely throw me in the hoosegow for a male version of that activity.


*hoosegow* - informal: a prison. <ORIGIN> early 20th cent. via Latin American Spanish from Spanish _juzgado_ 'tribunal,' from Latin _judicatum_ 'something judged,' neuter past participle of _judicare_.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MikeD said:


> And while you gals might get away with "Rubbing your kindle all over your body and sighing "oh, hugh"." (heck, you might even draw a crowd), they would likely throw me in the hoosegow for a male version of that activity.


OMG, how funny.
deb


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow....

First off I don't have any issue walking into B&N and privately making a list of books that catch my fancy, then sitting inthe cafe and comparing. I think of it like clipping coupons  then enabling people over coffee... "Yes the machioto and a kindle with cream"

Secondly. This board has made a very bad day a lot brighter


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to re-post this here from another thread (the one about Amazon de-ranking GLBT books). It's not really "brandishing" but it is about my field trip to Borders yesterday...

People who have been paying attention to this thread and the stories in the news probably noticed that three books that got mentioned quite often were *Transgressions* by Erastes, *False Colors* by Alex Beecroft, and *The Filly* by Mark R. Probst. *Transgressions* and *False Colors* are a bit of a sensation right now because they are the first two books in a new m/m romance line being launched by Running Press. Two more books are scheduled to be released in the fall and if sales of the line are good, the publisher will continue it. They are really hoping that these books might be the cross-over to capture the mainstream romance audience.

Because I was curious, I went on a field trip today to Borders, to see if the books were in stock and if so, where they were shelved. First stop was the computer which said that *Transgressions* hadn't been published yet but *False Colors* was likely in the store. Boo number one -- it was shelved with "Gay Fiction," not romance or historical fiction. Oh well.

Off I went and yay! numbers one and two: *Transgressions* was on the shelf (the computer was not up-to-date) and it even arranged facing out! I was so excited, I decided to do a little re-arranging for *False Colors*, too, and then took a picture:










Don't they look great? (BTW, there were three copies of each book available.)

Here's a picture showing the whole shelf:










I was starting to head out and saw this _other_ display that had a great big gaping hole -- I had to fix that! 










*False Colors* is in front and *Transgressions* is behind it. I sort of wished I could stay all day and see if anyone noticed the display or picked up the book but alas, I had to get to work.

Meanwhile, for all of us, both books are available in Kindle versions which was another change from the publisher since they originally did not plan on publishing ebook versions. Hooray for that. I guess the "kindle-klick" campaign worked.

 

I am reading *Transgressions* right now and it's _very_ good.

L


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I think we have an OBLIGATION to let our local booksellers know just how many of their customers have kindles! Rather than just disappear into the digital bookstore, give them a chance to respond. I can think of several things a B&M bookstore could do to woo me over to buying a DTB (I like that acronym  or just getting my body into the door in the hopes I'll make an impulse purchase.  But if I just stop showing up, they will never know why business is dwindling.

Big chain stores and publishers can start offering "collectors editions" of books, much like the video game arena, to make it worthwhile to get a physical copy. Stuff like fold out maps, illustrated editions, companion books, or a really professional edition of a quality title. E-books, while containing 100% of the print content, sorely lack in the tangiblity area (probably why some folks go for those cool leather covers). This is where B&M booksellers can up the ante. Or they can offer more author tours, better organized collections, and perhaps deals on series. They will always be hostage to the manufacturer and storage costs, but they can make the store more interesting to get me in.

I don't think e-book readers will ever reach the market penetration of ipods, viedo game consoles, or PCs, but I think that eventually a large portion of the high volume reading crowd will convert, so if bookstores don't adapt they risk becoming little corners of other stores, much like the CD store is mostly dead and they get only a little footage at electronic B&M stores.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I brandished my kindle at lunch the other day at the entrace to a conference room that had a visiting vendor selling books. The vendor hovered near me as I was reading (actually editing my upcoming novel). He interrupted politely and asked if he could see it. "I've heard about it, but never saw it." I have have a Kindle 1, so I gave him the grand tour and also told him I'm a Kindle author with 11 books out there. He asked if I was in Print too. "Yes," I said. Now he's planning to stock my books the next time he comes in for the Book Fair, locality and all that - and it IS in a place where I work. So, brandish away. You never know where the conversation will lead you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> I think we have an OBLIGATION to let our local booksellers know just how many of their customers have kindles! Rather than just disappear into the digital bookstore, give them a chance to respond. I can think of several things a B&M bookstore could do to woo me over to buying a DTB (I like that acronym  or just getting my body into the door in the hopes I'll make an impulse purchase. But if I just stop showing up, they will never know why business is dwindling.


Just as I was reading this post, my husband handed me the funnies and said, "Read this." LOL. Close to Home for today. I can't post the comic itself here, but here's a link:

http://www.gocomics.com/features/44/feature_items/422984

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just as I was reading this post, my husband handed me the funnies and said, "Read this." LOL. Close to Home for today. I can't post the comic itself here, but here's a link:
> 
> http://www.gocomics.com/features/44/feature_items/422984
> 
> L


That is just tooo funny


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

where can I sign up for that?


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

It would also be rude and probably a little bit awkward if you pulled your Kindle out at an author's book signing and asked him (or her) to sign your skin. 

I am curious though: did *Transgressions* and *False Colors * cost more or less than the $9.99 that Amazon charges for the Kindle versions?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

docjered said:


> I am curious though: did *Transgressions* and *False Colors * cost more or less than the $9.99 that Amazon charges for the Kindle versions?


They were both for sale at their list price of $12.95. No 30% off discount stickers or whatever. So you can save a few bucks on the Kindle version.

I've finished *Transgressions* and it is very good. Haunting. I like Erastes as an author and her writing and storytelling gets better with every book. This book isn't perfect but it is still highly recommended. I read the last 30% in one fell swoop. I am working on a review to post on Amazon.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*When I want to treat myself, I'll sit in the cafe with a yummy beverage and read away. I don't find it any different from those who plug their laptops in or the students with the backpack full of text books. They're there for studying or business. That said, I still by dtbs...non-fiction that I like to have a copy of though I no longer buy any fiction.*


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am going to re-post this here from another thread (the one about Amazon de-ranking GLBT books). It's not really "brandishing" but it is about my field trip to Borders yesterday...
> 
> People who have been paying attention to this thread and the stories in the news probably noticed that three books that got mentioned quite often were *Transgressions* by Erastes, *False Colors* by Alex Beecroft, and *The Filly* by Mark R. Probst. *Transgressions* and *False Colors* are a bit of a sensation right now because they are the first two books in a new m/m romance line being launched by Running Press. Two more books are scheduled to be released in the fall and if sales of the line are good, the publisher will continue it. They are really hoping that these books might be the cross-over to capture the mainstream romance audience.
> 
> ...


These are at the Barnes and Noble here in "Dry-county, superconservative" Tyler, Texas, only a table away from the religious specials.


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I had been taking my Kindle to the bookstores and pulling it out and doing a price comparision right there. I don't see any problem with it because it's a down economy and several times I've found the bookstore was cheaper. Now I just take my iPhone everywhere and have several price comparision apps and direct links to the Kindle Store on Amazon. 

I've actually had great conversations about Kindle ownership with other owners in Barnes and Nobles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NessaBug said:


> These are at the Barnes and Noble here in "Dry-county, superconservative" Tyler, Texas, only a table away from the religious specials.


Oh, that's interesting. Thanks for letting me know.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NessaBug said:


> These are at the Barnes and Noble here in "Dry-county, superconservative" Tyler, Texas, only a table away from the religious specials.


Heh! Leslie, what were you doing rearranging the books in Texas??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Heh! Leslie, what were you doing rearranging the books in Texas??


I was rearranging the books in Maine. Haven't been to Texas in awhile...

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Leslie:

So there we go, another thing famous in Maine. lol.

Ed P


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> *Big chain stores and publishers can start offering "collectors editions" of books, much like the video game arena, to make it worthwhile to get a physical copy*. Stuff like fold out maps, illustrated editions, companion books, or a really professional edition of a quality title. E-books, while containing 100% of the print content, sorely lack in the tangiblity area (probably why some folks go for those cool leather covers). This is where B&M booksellers can up the ante. Or they can offer more author tours, better organized collections, and perhaps deals on series. They will always be hostage to the manufacturer and storage costs, but they can make the store more interesting to get me in.


This is the reason I am holding out until I hit Key West to buy Tom Corcoran's newest offering. I'm positive there is a bookstore on island that has my signed copy waiting for me to purchase it.


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

Absolutely!

It is good to brandish your Kindle anywhere, get people on the bandwagon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll whip it out anywhere.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Just don't start shoving it under neighboring bathroom stalls going "have you seen my Kindle?"  It might get you arrested.

Lara Amber


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> How about turning the tables on an over zealous sales person trying, repeatedly, to get me to sign up for their discount membership? I just told her I don't shop there for books often since I now have a Kindle and get the same books, cheaper, at home, instantly. She had no idea what it was so I showed it to her and told her to check it out at Amazon! I really wouldn't have but she kept pushing the membership.


Bookstores are trying to stay alive. Borders is barely breathing but they've been given a year of support to try to turn it around. Barnes and Noble at least are going to try to get an e-reader partnership.

People's jobs are at stake. I personally would not make a big deal of having a Kindle to buy from Amazon while at the store with staff. It's really scary for many people nowadays, with newspapers, book stores, and automakers failing all around. No job, no health care, etc.

But that doesn't mean I don't use it to compare pricing and availability and enjoy it at the coffee tables as I would any book I bought from anywhere. I do buy from bookstores as most here do, since not all books are great on the Kindle (nor available).


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

docjered said:


> It would also be rude and probably a little bit awkward if you pulled your Kindle out at an author's book signing and asked him (or her) to sign your skin.


Why would that be rude? I'm assuming if you want it signed, you have bought and read the author's book. I've actually planned to do this next time Jim Butcher comes to the Bay Area for a book signing.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Why would that be rude? I'm assuming if you want it signed, you have bought and read the author's book. I've actually planned to do this next time Jim Butcher comes to the Bay Area for a book signing.


*I forget who has done this but someone did have an author sign their Kindle *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I forget who has done this but someone did have an author sign their Kindle *


I think it was Vampyre.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No. . .it was someone else.  Vamp had autographs on book covers that he'd made itno screen savers.  But there was someone who'd had an author sign the blank space under the screen of her (I think 'her') K1.

There's probably a picture around here somewhere. . . . .

Ann


----------



## docjered (Apr 12, 2009)

docjered said:


> It would also be rude and probably a little bit awkward if you pulled your Kindle out at an author's book signing and asked him (or her) to sign your skin.


Okay, I will acquiesce and agree that it would not be rude. It would, however, be a sign of our resolve and would send a clear message to the author that Kindle books are as viable as the paper and paste editions.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

Its natural in this day and age to have toys like this, whip it out. Attitudes where alot different in the early 90's when mobile phones first come out.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Was at Barnes and Nobles last night.  Reading the Kindle in the Starbucks area.  Two people asked me about the K1!

This is the first time it's happened.  It was cool showing it to them.  
(Since my wife buys lots of magazines, I figure no one would mind if I read my K1 while drinking tea in the Starbucks area.


----------

